# 1.7x guaranteed



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

Got this promo offer for the weekend first time seeing this Good start rite direction . Sandiego market


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Not bad, just make sure you double check the areas. Here in Seattle I got 1.7x boost and no pings.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

They guarenteed rates are great, however they have a downside to. Keep in mind that your competition will be out there heavy on the weekend already. And even more so now that there is a promotion. 

Yes, I will keep an eye on uber during these times, but I will also keep an eye on lyft. Chances are, so many will go to uber that lyft will surge higher than uber. Choose your rides wisely. 

Caught a $264 (total cost) ride last week on lyft. Would have had 2-3.5 times surge on uber, much preferred the 600% on lyft plus!


----------

